# gravely roller rest



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

i am familiar with the split hitch used to attach the sulky to the ball. wha is the gravely roller rest used for? thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

With no attachment on the front, the sulky or trailer tongue would just drop down to the ground. The roller rest prevents this from occurring.

Below is a picture that may help.




















The later two wheel tractors cannot utilize a roller rest as the hitch was changed. In a case like that an attachment on the front helps balance things.


----------



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

thank you for the information. what brand of cart is in the picture?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a Gravely cart made for the two wheel tractors or a clone. Note the funny bend in the tongue.


----------



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------

